# Why would they put Scot bakula?



## The Munk (Oct 1, 2001)

I loved Quantum Leap, and I think Scott Bakula is great, but I just can't see him as anything other than the guy from Quantum Leap...plus he's not really the kind of tough guy that I want the captain to be. I'm just not really down with it.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2001)

Watch "Lord of Illusions", a film by Clive Barker.

Scott Bakula plays a rather tough guy


----------



## The Munk (Oct 2, 2001)

i don't know...the last thing he did was play the gay neighbor in American Beauty (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 2, 2001)

I have seen none of the affore mentioned series/movies  so I have no problem with bakula


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 2, 2001)

Me either. Having never watched any of those, I don't have a problem, either. I could have done without the tight shorts he was wearing in one scene in the pilot episode, though.


----------



## jc658 (Oct 3, 2001)

He totally ruins this new Star Trek series for me.  Didn't they do any audience testing with him?  I've loved every other ST series and I couldn't even make it through the premier of this one.  He is the most annoying captain ever!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 3, 2001)

What exactly did you not like ?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 4, 2001)

I don't know. It seems to me that all of the commanding officers in the other Star Trek series got better by the end of the first season (though Kirk was actually down hill after Shatner was able to add his in put). Picard was so-so under Roddenberry's direction, but became the life of the Next Generation after Stewart was able to define the character. Sisko was as bad as could be in the first season (to much of the chip-on-the-shoulder thing going on), but came into his own as Brooks was given so freedom to work with his character. And Janeway, they spent the better part of the first couple seasons being too hard with her character (just because she was a woman in command doesn't mean she be lifeless). 
If anything, we should be worried that Bakula is starting out better than the others. I would hate to have another Shatner in the series.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 4, 2001)

Man I was schocked last night! 
For one brief moment in the beggining of the second episode when archer talks to T'Pol he pulls of a shatner dramatic/skeptic pause...that was....well...  !!!!


Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 12, 2001)

I keep expecting him to kiss the engineer or the englishman. Especially after those hot pants he wore... Or, to see Al appear with a message from Iggy - or whatever the name was - to help him save the day.

I don't know. I'm on the fence. I want to love the show and I think I do. But Bakula and the theme song always put a damper on my enjoyment...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

Hotpants 
When did that happen ? must have been when I missed a scene while posting here  he he he

I agree that british guy looks gay 
I like T'Pol but she would be a nutbuster if she were a real life vulcanl,...hmmmm all vulcans are like that he he he.


As for the theme song.
It sucks!


Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 12, 2001)

I'd like to experience her Vulcan Death Grip for myself...

I'd die a happy man.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

Putting together "nutbuster" and "vulcan death grip" a really painful image came to mind   OUCH   are you a masochist or something ? lol


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 14, 2001)

In the same time I find Your name everywhere.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2001)

everywhere  ????
damn! I must be popular


----------

